# Piacere!



## Diavolo86 (2 Giugno 2022)

Ciao a tutti! Mi presento: Marco, 36 anni, milanista da 3 generazioni (la prima cosa che ricordo di mio padre è la frase che mi diceva sempre da piccolo: "puoi tifare chi vuoi, ma se non tifi Milan in casa mia non mangi" ). Vi seguo da molto ed ora spero di contribuire anche io e scambiare 4 chiacchiere con Voi fratelli milanisti.
Forza Milan!


----------



## Buciadignho (2 Giugno 2022)

Diavolo86 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti! Mi presento: Marco, 36 anni, milanista da 3 generazioni (la prima cosa che ricordo di mio padre è la frase che mi diceva sempre da piccolo: "puoi tifare chi vuoi, ma se non tifi Milan in casa mia non mangi" ). Vi seguo da molto ed ora spero di contribuire anche io e scambiare 4 chiacchiere con Voi fratelli milanisti.
> Forza Milan!


Benvenuto!!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Giugno 2022)

Diavolo86 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti! Mi presento: Marco, 36 anni, milanista da 3 generazioni (la prima cosa che ricordo di mio padre è la frase che mi diceva sempre da piccolo: "puoi tifare chi vuoi, ma se non tifi Milan in casa mia non mangi" ). Vi seguo da molto ed ora spero di contribuire anche io e scambiare 4 chiacchiere con Voi fratelli milanisti.
> Forza Milan!


Benvenuto Marco. Un piacere scambiare con un nuovo fratello di fede.


----------



## MissRossonera (2 Giugno 2022)

Diavolo86 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti! Mi presento: Marco, 36 anni, milanista da 3 generazioni (la prima cosa che ricordo di mio padre è la frase che mi diceva sempre da piccolo: "puoi tifare chi vuoi, ma se non tifi Milan in casa mia non mangi" ). Vi seguo da molto ed ora spero di contribuire anche io e scambiare 4 chiacchiere con Voi fratelli milanisti.
> Forza Milan!


Benvenuto tra di noi!


----------



## Maravich49 (3 Giugno 2022)

Bemvenuto fratello rossonero


----------



## rossonerosud (3 Giugno 2022)

Benvenuto!


----------



## ilPresidente (3 Giugno 2022)

Diavolo86 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti! Mi presento: Marco, 36 anni, milanista da 3 generazioni (la prima cosa che ricordo di mio padre è la frase che mi diceva sempre da piccolo: "puoi tifare chi vuoi, ma se non tifi Milan in casa mia non mangi" ). Vi seguo da molto ed ora spero di contribuire anche io e scambiare 4 chiacchiere con Voi fratelli milanisti.
> Forza Milan!



benvenuto e forza Milan!


----------



## morokan (3 Giugno 2022)

benvenuto!


----------

